# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Inverter plug a play 1000w - Connecting to main light switch

## jacquesvanr

Hallo

I have purchase a 1000w plug  and play system inverter / UPS - Box units to run a few items

Current 12v x 2 off 100ah Batteries

It work 100% to run (TV,wifi, decoder, lamps, charing phones). I dont need a bigger unit at this stage.

MY question is - how can I connected the AC output from my inverter to only supply the main BD (Lights 10AMPS) ?

Change over switch?

Other alternatives? 

Thanks

----------


## Derlyn

> Hallo
> 
> 
> MY question is - how can I connected the AC output from my inverter to only supply the main BD (Lights 10AMPS) ?
> 
> Change over switch?
> 
> Other alternatives? 
> 
> Thanks


A licenced and registered electrical contractor is your go to guy.

----------


## jacquesvanr

I will do that

Thanks

----------

